# how to make win xp bootable dvd along with other application softwares & drivers



## gogoidevajyoti (Jun 15, 2008)

i want to make a  bootable dvd of win xp along with some device drivers and application software, but don't know how. so, please suggest me the procedure of it


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 15, 2008)

Wrong forum. You should have asked in the QNA


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2008)

@ gogoidevajyoti
Try msfn forum. They have got detailed instruction abt that.


----------



## RoughGuy (Jun 26, 2008)

gogoidevajyoti said:


> i want to make a  bootable dvd of win xp along with some device drivers and application software, but don't know how. so, please suggest me the procedure of it



There are different tools which can be used for that. Try *nLite* or *MagicISO*. nLite is a very user friendly where you can just add the things and create the disk.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thread moved to Q&A.*
What you are looking for is nLite.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 26, 2008)

RoughGuy said:


> There are different tools which can be used for that. Try *nLite* or *MagicISO*. nLite is a very user friendly where you can just add the things and create the disk.



Yes nLite is a great tool.
Just google it.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 27, 2008)

Using nLite is a great tool for beginners and its lets you modify your windows easily, you can get it from www.nliteos.com , you can also try for "Windows Unattended CD Creator" for adding your softwares and probably then you would want the softwares to install automatically, then head over to www.winaddons.com, for further you can also go to MSFN Unattended Forum but it's outdated now, but i know that there is a tutorial for this in the Digit forum itself, I request you yo search for that but it would be in the "Tutorials" Section.



RoughGuy said:


> There are different tools which can be used for that. Try *nLite* or *MagicISO*. nLite is a very user friendly where you can just add the things and create the disk.



Ahem.... how does "Magic ISO" be used to Deploy Windows Xp , i mean it can only be used to customize the boot menu and the Dir Structure, but not unattend it or adding softwares slipstreaming into it


----------



## RoughGuy (Jun 27, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Ahem.... how does "Magic ISO" be used to Deploy Windows Xp , i mean it can only be used to customize the boot menu and the Dir Structure, but not unattend it or adding softwares slipstreaming into it




Check out this link **www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-create-unattended-winxp.htm* which will give a complete tutorial about that... And also you can check out a list of complete tutorials and features what MagicISO is giving at this link **www.magiciso.com/tutorials/tutorials.htm*


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 27, 2008)

Use nlite its easy . . . 
can anyone tell me abt the same for linux . . Make bootable dvd like we get with the mag . .


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 27, 2008)

RoughGuy said:


> Check out this link **www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-create-unattended-winxp.htm* which will give a complete tutorial about that... And also you can check out a list of complete tutorials and features what MagicISO is giving at this link **www.magiciso.com/tutorials/tutorials.htm*



That was what I was telling na, Magic ISO does only Modify the boot partition, etc... but it DOES NOT modify the Windows Deployment as Nlite or Vlite does, the tutorial which you have given the link only uses Windows Deployment tools, which is already given in the XP CD but Magic ISO is not making it unattended....hope i am right, as far i think so



phuchungbhutia said:


> Use nlite its easy . . .
> can anyone tell me abt the same for linux . . Make bootable dvd like we get with the mag . .



Linux can also be made unattended, I have tried Ubuntu 7.10 but the name of the software i have forgotten it, will send u soon, just google it or search in softpedia.com, I think DIGIT has posted this topic on how to make Linux unattended some 6-9 months earlier, but can't remember exactly ! (I have a very dumb memory.....)


----------



## stars4lucky (Aug 13, 2008)

Coooooooooool i Used nlite


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 13, 2008)

use nlite for xp

and vlite for vista


----------

